# Free really pretty Cache-Cache Cowl (K)



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw15/PATTcachecache.php


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love this, thank you so much for the link. I popped it right into my "do me!" file. What a great stitch for those multi-colored yarns.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for the link


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!
julie


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool looking with those slipped stitches.


----------



## Dwatson352 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, what a beautiful cowl! I am pretty new at this. Do you have a video/tutorial of this pattern?


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

How pretty! Thanks for sharing the pattern link!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely ....thank you


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely, now all I have to do is look thru my stash for the right yarn!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thank you! I have lots of single skein sock yarn in my stash.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. This will come in handy for some of my single skeins.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful cowl. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely cowl, thank you!


----------



## tosconi (Jun 4, 2015)

Does S13 mean slip 13 stitches at beginning of each row?


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Very pretty indeed! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely, thanks


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow...fantastic and another pattern to add to my ever growing list!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

tosconi said:


> Does S13 mean slip 13 stitches at beginning of each row?


I think it is sl 3. (Slip 3. )


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the hat the designer is wearing. Wish I could find the pattern for that.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Downloaded pattern.Thank you for sharing it..


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

tosconi said:


> Does S13 mean slip 13 stitches at beginning of each row?


It is SL 3 but the lower case L can be confusing... so it's slip 3


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Nitting_More said:


> I like the hat the designer is wearing. Wish I could find the pattern for that.


Here is her project page where she's made the hat, the pattern is from Stephen West, you can reach that from her project page.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarn-vs-zombies/dustland-hat


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Dwatson352 said:


> Hi, what a beautiful cowl! I am pretty new at this. Do you have a video/tutorial of this pattern?


it is not my pattern and I have not seen this designer post video tutorials in the past so I would guess there will not be one for this either. However, the stitches themselves are fairly simple, if you are able to take it slowly, line-by-line I think you will find you can do it.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Here is her project page where she's made the hat, the pattern is from Stephen West, you can reach that from her project page.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/yarn-vs-zombies/dustland-hat


Thank you, dragonfly! I do believe that there is not a printed pattern that you cannot find. You are really amazing, and fast, and generous, and appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern--definitely on my knitting list!

Donna K


----------



## Dwatson352 (Dec 1, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> it is not my pattern and I have not seen this designer post video tutorials in the past so I would guess there will not be one for this either. However, the stitches themselves are fairly simple, if you are able to take it slowly, line-by-line I think you will find you can do it.


Thanks so much! I will just have to trust the pattern and your judgement!  this should be fun I'll keep you posted. Again thank you.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Please note that there was an error on line 7 of this pattern. The designer has corrected on Ravelry, but it hasn't been corrected on knitty.com

Row 7 should read as follows:
Row 7 [RS]: Sl3, M1, [k1, sl1, k2, sl1, k1] to last 7 sts, k2, k2tog, k3.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Still wasn't quite right for those that follow written pattern vs charted pattern. This is how Row 7 should read now.



Busy girl said:


> Please note that there was an error on line 7 of this pattern. The designer has corrected on Ravelry, but it hasn't been corrected on knitty.com
> 
> Row 7 should read as follows:
> Row 7 [RS]: Sl3, M1, [k1, sl1, k1] to last 7 sts, k2, k2tog, k3.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Busy girl said:


> Still wasn't quite right for those that follow written pattern vs charted pattern. This is how Row 7 should read now.


Thanks for letting us know!


----------

